# Utility cost



## hobo (Dec 9, 2015)

Just registered, new member. Moving back to Florida, probably central Florida, Orlando, give or take 100 miles. Thinking of brand new single wide mobile home, approx. 900sf, Can anyone give me an idea of what my electric bill would be for a single retired old goat. Just don't want to bite off off more than I can chew.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2015)

Here in Palm Bay, we have a 1200 SF. Double wide, and the most we have paid for electric bill is $120.00. It is usually under $100.00. We are totally electric.


----------



## hobo (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you very much for the response, that I can afford. 

Hobo


----------

